# Irvine Meet for Mossy Show Official Thread!!!



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

What time is the meeting place?

What Parking lot are we meeting at?

and What time are we leaving at?

Also

Those comming from carson..hurry your asses UP!!!!!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey its at the spectrum at 7:50
parking lot ask stealth
time they are leaving is 8:15
and dont worry about us well be there on time 
cus were leaving at 7:30 and it take about 20 to 30 min to get to irvine from carson

see u there


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

You guys were late. We left about 7:50am. Majority was Altimas. It was fun, anyway. late


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> *You guys were late. We left about 7:50am. Majority was Altimas. It was fun, anyway. late *


we werent late.....lol


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I was! 

By only a few minutes, hehe.


----------

